# Canon 70D review with raw files for download



## LearningCameras (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey, just finished my review of the Canon 70D. There are some awesome things about it and yes the auto focus is one of them. Though not everything is perfect. Check out the description or the end of the video for a link to the raw files so you can check out the results for yourself.
http://learningcameras.com/reviews/4-dslrs/178-canon-70d-review-and-test
http://youtu.be/hj2mcVw5p_o


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2013)

Very nice review. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bradfordswood (Sep 5, 2013)

Usable up to 3200 ISO for stills you say? Hmm...


----------



## distant.star (Sep 5, 2013)

.
Thanks. Lot's of good information.

Any speculation on why the button feel has changed? Does it have to do with sealing? Perhaps just cheaper components? As described, I don't think I'd find them satisfying.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2013)

bradfordswood said:


> Usable up to 3200 ISO for stills you say?



The moment anyone states something like this w/o any further specifics forget about it - "usable" is as subjective as it gets, and it needs to explained what "pain" noise threshold the reviewer has, what about colors / banding / gradients / dynamic range? For anyone basing his/her decision on such an analysis the thing that matters most is also what final max. print/view size is intended.


----------



## Famateur (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the review!

While some may differ on the subjective assessments (like noise performance), I found your review to be thorough and thoughtful. It's nice to hear about the small things, too, like the tactile feel of the buttons. I'll probably be getting the 70D as the holidays get close and prices hopefully come down a little, so it's nice to have a good idea of exactly what I'd be getting into.

Downloading the RAW files now...


----------



## bradfordswood (Sep 5, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> bradfordswood said:
> 
> 
> > Usable up to 3200 ISO for stills you say?
> ...



All I meant was that the images produced by this camera at ISO 3200 look nice when compared with older Canon APS-C cameras. IMHO, of course. YMMV, etc, etc.


----------



## Famateur (Sep 5, 2013)

One thing I noticed after downloading the RAW files is that the samples in the review video appear to be _post_-noise-reduction (either from-camera JPEG or noise-reduced in Lightroom). There's a healthy dose of chroma noise in the 1600 ISO sample.

That being said, on the sample RAW image in question, it does clean up quite nicely in Lightroom without too much loss of detail. I can still read the smallest numbers on the tire just fine ("For DOT test and normal highway use in North America and Australia" on the upper left side).

The sample image is a fairly close-up view of a mostly smooth object, though, so it might just be that this particular images cleans up well because there's not as much detail to lose. Still, this is WAY better than what I'm getting right now from my camera, so this still looks like a solid upgrade to me...


----------

